# Knee sleeve tightness



## ironmaneye (Jul 15, 2015)

Do for your training . Do you use very tight , tight or comfortable fit sleeves?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Tried loads.

Mainly for joint mobility and heat. Always fu**ing slip down. Annoying


----------



## ironmaneye (Jul 15, 2015)

Okay would u therefore recommend to buy tight one. Cuz the one I ordered from eBay have turned out to be pretty tight !!not sure if I should use them or change


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

ironmaneye said:


> Okay would u therefore recommend to buy tight one. Cuz the one I ordered from eBay have turned out to be pretty tight !!not sure if I should use them or change


 They do tend to be tight. I have SBD's and they have a size chart.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

How the f**k can they slip down!? They should be tight of course, they provide compression and heat.

If they're not a bastard to get on and off, they're too loose.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Fina said:


> How the f**k can they slip down!? They should be tight of course, they provide compression and heat.
> 
> If they're not a bastard to get on and off, they're too loose.


 Not much chance of them slipping down my calves and I have slender calves. :lol:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I have SBD knee and elbow sleeves, they tell you to use the measure chart and go down 1 size for a tighter fit.

That's what I did and the fit is perfect.

Make sure you buy neoprene op!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Do you guys find them good? I think I could do with one. One knee always feels dodgy to me when going heavy.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

JohhnyC said:


> Do you guys find them good? I think I could do with one. One knee always feels dodgy to me when going heavy.


 Use a pair.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I rate them highly, used to use them all the time for strongman training, running with loads is a knee killer, the sleeves will help a bit by keep joint warm and slightly compressed.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> Do you guys find them good? I think I could do with one. One knee always feels dodgy to me when going heavy.





BLUE(UK) said:


> Use a pair.


 this ^

i cant even imagine trying to squat with one knee sleeve on

despite what people might say they do add poundage to your lifts

ive worn all sorts of wraps and sleeves and can honestly say SBDs are essentially like a short knee wrap in terms of pop out the hole

anyone who thinks otherwise take your sleeves off on your next session and feel how much less pop and harder your squat is when coming out of the hole


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

swole troll said:


> this ^
> 
> i cant even imagine trying to squat with one knee sleeve on
> 
> ...


 Well yeah, I wasnt going to just use one 

I used to use wraps many years ago and sacked then off as I didn't notice much difference then and my form was decent anyway. Never had knee issues. However 20 years down the line, everything hurts....

Think I'll get a pair


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> Well yeah, I wasnt going to just use one
> 
> I used to use wraps many years ago and sacked then off as I didn't notice much difference then and my form was decent anyway. Never had knee issues. However 20 years down the line, everything hurts....
> 
> Think I'll get a pair


 yea you should find a bit of relief from them

especially SBDs

long term wraps will actually cause degradation of knee health long term as it squeezes the patella against the tendon and it rubs up and down it during the squat


----------

